# Pictures of Tagless Neck Labels



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm trying to decide if I want to do tagless neck labels. Was wondering if anybody wanted to post pics of tagless neck labels they designed and were proud of.


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

dptk said:


> I'm trying to decide if I want to do tagless neck labels. Was wondering if anybody wanted to post pics of tagless neck labels they designed and were proud of.


I did this one for an online shirt company..


----------



## silverline122 (Aug 15, 2009)

lakirkley said:


> I did this one for an online shirt company..


Is this an iron-on transfer?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I recently saw this one screened (assuming) into the neck of a shirt. I took the pic because it addressed another interesting question regarding the tagless neck labels... what to do about "the size"?

Here's the pic...


----------



## lakirkley (Apr 18, 2009)

silverline122 said:


> Is this an iron-on transfer?


Yes, actually it's the wrong pict, sorry. Here's the correct one with the required information (just missed country of origin).


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

Rather than just the typical brand, size and washing instructions, how about making the label itself an art?


----------



## Don Recapo (May 20, 2010)

Which is more economical. Tag or tagless?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Don Recapo said:


> Which is more economical. Tag or tagless?



I'd say you'd have to source both, as prices will vary with supplier, quantity, method etc... 


Time to number crunch based on research.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

17 Awesome Examples of Custom T Shirt Tags | I Am The Trend


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

What are those weird symbols that are commonly displayed at the bottom of neck tags, like the ones at the bottom of the tags that lakirkley had posted?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

doskalata said:


> What are those weird symbols that are commonly displayed at the bottom of neck tags, like the ones at the bottom of the tags that lakirkley had posted?


Care instructions in symbols instead of words. 

Here's a site that shows what they stand for. Jack Nicklaus Apparel International


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

to save your self some money go to micheals or any suply place buy a screen and some ink and a squegee and print them at home they ony have to be one color and are not that hard / if your getting your shirts printed in a huge amount your screen printer should be able to these fairly cheap otherwise 50 or so dollars on a speedball kit will be a good start also the screen can be kept for future designs


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

The speedball kits aren't even in the art stores near me anymore. They were replaced by a $300 Yudo machine.


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

57 Custom T-Shirts Tag Examples | I Am The Trend


----------



## 760rdl (Jan 14, 2010)

you can buy one online for dirt cheap too.....ya ive noticed that happening lol.....i think micheals still carys them.....


----------



## hedsteve (Sep 8, 2009)

I'd just use my press and stick the necks over a pocket platen and press them that way. way easier to work with that the speedball system (I had one in the past and with no control of off contact I ruined a lot of stuff with bleed.) 

Back to the topic though it shouldn't matter if the shirt started tagless, tearout, or tagged because a pair of scissors and some practice and any shirt can be tagless. In some cases an original tag might be beneficial too... such as in the case where a client wants AA shirts. 

Also anyone consider other placements like bottom edge or inside a sleeve? Might prove to be an interesting discovery. Sleeves might prove useful for sizing when going through shirts on a rack too... just flip the sleeve inside out instead of having to pull shirts apart and look.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hedsteve said:


> Also anyone consider other placements like bottom edge or inside a sleeve? Might prove to be an interesting discovery. Sleeves might prove useful for sizing when going through shirts on a rack too... just flip the sleeve inside out instead of having to pull shirts apart and look.


Labeling laws require at least the country of origin label be on the neck of the shirt. So it would be impracticable to have a label anywhere else.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

splathead said:


> Care instructions in symbols instead of words.
> 
> Here's a site that shows what they stand for. Jack Nicklaus Apparel International



wow i had no idea...


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

splathead said:


> Care instructions in symbols instead of words.
> 
> Here's a site that shows what they stand for. Jack Nicklaus Apparel International


Here are the vector files for the care symbols- Hi-Resolution Graphic Files of Care Symbols


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's a photo of the printed tagless labels we did for this year's T-ShirtForums t-shirt design contest.

Click to see a larger view:


----------

